# 1st Brisket on My New Pellet Smoker - Heavy Q-View!



## tjohnson (Oct 23, 2011)

Picked up my new Pellet Grill/Smoker on Friday, assembled it, burned off the oil and gave it a test run.

All Worked Good, so I ran to SAMS Club for a Brisket, to Break It In.

There's a learning curve to any new smoker, especially Pellet Smoker.

I figured learning with a brisket would be a great way to break it in.

I let the brisket get to 202° and should have pulled it at 195°.  It was just starting to get dry, but dumping the Au Jus back in took care of that.

Overall, my 1st run on my New pellet Smoker was a success.  Creating smoke in pellet smokers can be challenging.  They only produce good smoke at very low temps.  I added one of my A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKERS for extra smoke, and it worked well.  I have to experiment more!

*New Pellet Smoker is Seasoned and Ready to Rock!*








*SAMS Club Brisket, Incl. Flat & Point Ready For Trimming & Seasoning*

      
	

		
			
		

		
	







*Covered With Yellow Mustard and Montreal Steak Seasoning       Wrapped and into the Fridge Overnight*






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







*Into My New Pellet Smoker At 6:30 am*







*Smoking Away At a Steady 225°*







*Super Fast Thermapen Showing 147.6°                                  Finally Hit 165° and Ready For Foil*






	

		
			
		

		
	
    
	

		
			
		

		
	







*Out of the Pellet Smoker                                                       Split the Point From the Flat*






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







*Foiled the Flat and Made Burnt Ends Out of The Point*

*Back Into My Pellet Smoker At 225° Until the Flat Hits 195°*







*Flat Hit 202° - OOPS!                                                       Burnt Ends Looking Awesome!*






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







*Sliced Off The End and WOW!....Nice Smoke Ring!!!*







*Sliced and Ready to Serve - Did I Mention The "SMOKE RING?"*







*And....The Amazing Burnt Ends!*







*Finally, The Finished Plate*

*Smoked Brisket, Twice Baked Potato With Blue Cheese(Thanks Gary!), Acorn Squash, Ciabatta Bread and a Sam Adams Light.  I Have to Lower my Calorie Intake, So I was willing to Sacrifice the Beer.*







I Hope You All Enjoyed my Q-View, Because I Sure Enjoyed the Meal!!!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 23, 2011)

O M G  Todd it looks amazing . the burnt  ends are  wow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Congratulations on your new smoker .


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Ahron!

The biggest Surprise was the "Smoke RIng"

I've never been able to produce a smoke ring using my MES

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2011)

That's a beauty Todd!

Now tell the truth.

You painted the smoke ring on didn't you.

Just kidding, I'm guessing your loving your new smoker!


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great job on the brisky..............What flavor pellets did you use?


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a beauty Todd!
> 
> Now tell the truth.
> 
> ...


Yes Sir, "I'm In Love"

I'll be selling "Smoke Ring Paint" on my site soon...LOL!!!

TJ


raptor700 said:


> Great job on the brisky..............What flavor pellets did you use?


I used Perfect Mix pellets.

A blend of Hickory, Cherry, Maple and a little Apple

TJ


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 23, 2011)

Cherry and Maple mixed is my favorite.

I haven't tried the apple yet.

Congrats on the new pellet pooper


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking good man. Looks like the new smoker is working well


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats on the smoker and the smoke. Great job Todd.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 23, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Cherry and Maple mixed is my favorite.
> 
> I haven't tried the apple yet.
> 
> Congrats on the new pellet pooper


I've got a 100# of 50/50 Cherry/Maple to try next

What pellet pooper do you own?

TJ




Scarbelly said:


> Looking good man. Looks like the new smoker is working well


THANKS SCAR!

I'll Make You Proud!

TJ




bmudd14474 said:


> Congrats on the smoker and the smoke. Great job Todd.


Thanks Brian!

TJ


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice rig you have there Todd!  Brisket looks mighty good too!!!!


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't own one "myself" but I've been around them and I like the product they can produce.

As you stated; they produce more smoke at lower temps,

but they do make some good eating.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 23, 2011)

A Pellet Smoker in a Pellet Smoker?....I'll bet the Manufacturer/Designer never saw that one coming! 

Nice work TJ!...JJ


----------



## erain (Oct 23, 2011)

SaWeeeet Todd!!! nice call on adding the extra smoke, nice ring on that brisky. like Gary's idea on the 2xtaters too will have to ck into that. But the tops of this post has to be the burnt ends, least to me, done quite a few briskies and until the last one i had never done burnt ends... sheesh was i missing out. if i could just buy points i would and just make burnt ends. heavenly tidbits they are!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## fishwrestler (Oct 23, 2011)

one word

PERFECTION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tailgate72 (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks GREAT Todd, awesome job. Just ship those burnt ends down to me if you dont mind, Im sure we could put them to good use LOL

Dave


----------



## nwdave (Oct 23, 2011)

That is some amazin' meat you got smoked there.  And you got all those fine flavors and blends to work with.  Great Job.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 24, 2011)

That is a really nice smoker. And that Brisket is awesome looking!!

Excellent job there Todd. Great lookin feast.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow!!!

Haven't had time to look at this yet----Gotta go---I'm just marking it so it doesn't get lost on me.

Be back later,

Bear


----------



## slownlow (Oct 24, 2011)

looks awesome.  Love that smoke ring and those burnt ends look


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 24, 2011)

Man that looks great!


----------



## alelover (Oct 24, 2011)

Great smoke ring. Brisket is perfect. Great looking meal.


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ddddddddrrrrrrrooooooooooooooollllllllllll!!  :drool

Bigfish


----------



## chadinclw (Oct 24, 2011)

Beauty!! Now you've got me "jonesing" for brisket!!


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2011)

Finally got to gaze at these pics & read the story---------AWESOME !!!!!

Smoke Ring, Burnt Ends, and that Plate are over the top!!!

SUPER THREAD, Todd!!!!!!

How does a pellet smoker work???

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## jak757 (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice Todd!  Pretty amazin to get a smoke ring like that!


----------



## billbo (Oct 24, 2011)

That is amazing! Great job and congrats on the new smoker! Looks like it runs nice.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Guys!

Not 100% sold on pellet poopers yet.

Definitely a learning curve on these things

Temps vary quite a bit when pellets are fed, and then stable out.  Tough to get a consistent temp so far, but working on it.

TJ


----------



## njdawg (Dec 28, 2011)

Just saw this Todd... How does the smoke ring form? Do the pellets react differently than they would in an MES using AMNPS? Awesome looking rig - what brand is it?


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 28, 2011)

Man that looks great Todd and those burnt ends... man, that's my favorite part of a brisket and yours look killer!  As for that smoke ring... that's in the 10 ring for sure!

By the way, thanks for the excellent service this morning and I also enjoyed our phone conversation!

-Salt


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 1, 2012)

Very Nice smoke ring Todd. I used your amaz-n smoker that you sent me the other day to day a prime rib today and it came out A-1 OK.

thanks !

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115528/prime-for-new-years-day-2011-lots-lots-of-q-views


----------



## big casino (Jan 1, 2012)

that looks awesome!


----------



## mossymo (Mar 11, 2012)

Just had to come back and look at this thread again, I just love the brisket look and the killer smoke ring!

I have made brisket before and tonight I am doing an all nighter with one, but this thread is what pushed me over the edge to get a pellet smoker. Hope tonight brisket turns out looking as mouth watering as Todds did...


----------



## billbo (Feb 14, 2013)

I am drooling! Love burnt ends! Great Qview!


----------



## dougmays (Feb 14, 2013)

that's a great looking smoke ring!


----------



## toby bryant (Feb 14, 2013)

WOW!!!! Look at that smoke ring!  I haven't done a brisket in a long time and have never done burnt ends, this post is inspiring. I think I see a brisket and some burnt ends in my future.


----------



## navigator (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice brisket and smoker!


----------



## austinl (Feb 16, 2013)

Drool factor has hit 10, nice job.


----------



## bare butt bbq (Feb 17, 2013)

Todd, that brisket is making my mouth water! Great smoke ring!


----------



## terrymn (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks awesome, Todd!  I'm only bummed that I didn't realize you were almost a neighbor before mail-ordering my AMNPS - I probably could've picked one up on the way home from work!


----------



## oscar b (May 3, 2015)

Nice, it looks delicious!.. One question I have is about the amount of pellets used to get through an entire brisket  

Right now I use a bradley digital smoker. It is nice because it has a heat element for long brisket type smokes, but its briquette feeder never works correctly and wastes wood which gets expensive. So thinking about going to a Pellet smoker. 

With the traeger, rec-tec or camp chef smokers all seem to burn 1-2lbs per hour. But for a long 18hr brisket it seems like I will have to continue to use pellets the whole time to keep the heat in range over over 200 which will mean I am using almost a 20-40lb bag depending on the time year per smoke. This is even more expensive than the bradley seems even with the wasted briquette. IS this correct or is there something I am missing?


----------



## smokeymoake (May 3, 2015)

That was cooked 4 years ago!


----------



## oddball (May 12, 2015)

Oscar B said:


> Nice, it looks delicious!.. One question I have is about the amount of pellets used to get through an entire brisket
> 
> Right now I use a bradley digital smoker. It is nice because it has a heat element for long brisket type smokes, but its briquette feeder never works correctly and wastes wood which gets expensive. So thinking about going to a Pellet smoker.
> 
> With the traeger, rec-tec or camp chef smokers all seem to burn 1-2lbs per hour. But for a long 18hr brisket it seems like I will have to continue to use pellets the whole time to keep the heat in range over over 200 which will mean I am using almost a 20-40lb bag depending on the time year per smoke. This is even more expensive than the bradley seems even with the wasted briquette. IS this correct or is there something I am missing?


From what I've read about the Rec Tec, it's roughly 1lb per hour (more or less depending on cooking temp and air temp).  As a brisket would be low heat, likely under 1lb per hour.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 13, 2015)

That is one nice looking Brisky , Mr. Johnson . And , yes , it has  good Smoke Ring 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good day , have fun and . . .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 13, 2015)

I didn't notice the date  , gotta start looking. But it is nice looking .


----------

